# VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen



## Tarfel (10. Januar 2013)

*VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Abend,

ich habe vor mir VDSL 50000 zu holen. Nun meine Sorge ist nun, wieviel von den 50000 bei mir ankommen. Die Entfernung zwischen Wohnung und Verteilerkasten liegen zwischen 750 und 850 Meter. Je nachdem wie die Leitung konkret gelegt wurde. Ich halte das für eine extrem hohe Entfernung. Geht da nicht extrem viel Geschwindigkeit verloren? Wenn ich schon das doppelte zahle will ich auch statt 18000 mindestens 32000. Wenn nicht noch mehr. Im callcenter wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es ab 25000 losgeht. Das wäre mir zu wenig.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Also in der Regel kommt bei VDSL prozentual mehr an als bei ADSL.
Bei mir zuhause ist die Distanz, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sogar noch größer und ich habe 
die maximale Bandbreite geschaltet bekommen, d.h. ich habe einen Sync von 51392 kBit/s Downstream und 10008 kBit/s im Upstream. 
Daher würde ich mir da nicht so die Gedanken machen. 

Wo bekommst du denn gerade DSL18k ? Über ADSL2+ ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Hast du vlt nen Nachbarn, der VDSL hat, den man fragen könnte?


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

Ein Entfernung von 800m ist eigentlich noch nicht so groß, dass du Angst um hohe Bandbreiten haben müsstest. Die Entfernung von mir zu Verteiler sind 2km, von 9k dsl als möglicher Ausgangswert kommen bei mir 6k an. Da der Verlust bei vdsl kleiner ist, wird es wohl weniger tragisch ausfallen.
Aber du koenntest den Techniker vor Ort messen lassen. Bzw einfach bestellen und testen un ggf kündigen wenn du unzufriednen bist.


----------



## TzuiX (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

bei mir sind ca 500m. ich habe einen Sync von 51392 kBit/s Downstream und 10008 kBit/s im Upstream wie kensi. speedtests so 48.000 also wird schon


----------



## Tarfel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Ja ADSL2+ von M-Net. Wechseln würde ich zu Congstar. Der Grund ist einfach. Die haben keine Datenvolumengrenze. Alle anderen Anbieter hier schalten nach einer gewissen Datenrate runter. Zumindest behalten die es sich vor. Alice bei 50GB. Telekom bei 300GB. 1&1 habe ich gar nicht angefragt. Die haben ja nicht den besten Ruf. Somit bleibt nur Congstar übrig.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Nebenbei: wo erfährt man denn, wie weit die nächste "Schaltstelle" entfernt ist? Wenn mein DSL 16k bei Onlinetests um die 15,2-15,5k ergibt, also ~95%: kann ich davon ausgehen, dass bei VDSL50 dann also auch mind 95% ankommen, also ca 46-48k ? Oder sind die Schaltstelle für VDSL ggf. woanders als für DSL?

@Tarfel: 300GB wär dir allen ernstes zu wenig? WTF machst Du? ^^ ne kleine illegale Online-Videothek betreiben?


----------



## Tarfel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du vlt nen Nachbarn, der VDSL hat, den man fragen könnte?


 
Ich habe keine Nachbarn. Es sind Zahnarzt, Anwälte und Geschäfte. Die paar die da wohnen sind eher alt. Die machen sich dann wohl nicht viel aus modernem Internet.


----------



## Tarfel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei: wo erfährt man denn, wie weit die nächste "Schaltstelle" entfernt ist? Wenn mein DSL 16k bei Onlinetests um die 15,2-15,5k ergibt, also ~95%: kann ich davon ausgehen, dass bei VDSL50 dann also auch mind 95% ankommen, also ca 46-48k ? Oder sind die Schaltstelle für VDSL ggf. woanders als für DSL?
> 
> @Tarfel: 300GB wär dir allen ernstes zu wenig? WTF machst Du? ^^ ne kleine illegale Online-Videothek betreiben?


 

Es geht mir da auch ein wenig ums Prinzip. Die sagen bei einer normalen Leitung gibt es kein Limit. Mit einer 16k Leitung kann man in 4 Tagen auf 300 kommen. Warum dann bei einer 50k Leitung drosseln. Das widerspricht sich. Es muss nicht immer im Illegalen bereich sein. Onlinevideothek. Online Ferngucken. Alles Angebote für die man zahlt. HD Fernsehen über Internet frisst viel. HD Film kann schon auf 40GB kommen. Es ist absurd, VDSL mit HD Internet Kabelfernsehen anzubieten und dann sich ab 300GB abzusichern. Das geht nicht. Macht aber die (Fängt mit "Tele" an und hört mit "kom" auf). Außerdem sind wir hier auch mehrere Leute in der Wohnung. Da kann es schnell mal passieren, dass diese Grenze erreicht wird.

Wo der die Verteilerkästen sind kann man bei Google Earth nachschauen. Man braucht allerdings die Add-On Datei mit den Verteilerkästen dafür.

Hier gibt es die Datei: http://selke.de/privater/hvt-standorte/


----------



## Netboy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Die 300GB Grenze ist der Grund warum ich bis heute kein Entertain hab. Nicht weil ich 300GB brauche sondern aus Prinzip


----------



## Tarfel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



Netboy schrieb:


> Die 300GB Grenze ist der Grund warum ich bis heute kein Entertain hab. Nicht weil ich 300GB brauche sondern aus Prinzip


 
Ja. Das ist wie, wenn man einem Kind einen Ball gibt. Es freut sich und spielt. Dann nimmt man dem Kind sein Ball wieder weg. Das ist doch


----------



## Tarfel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Aber wir driften hier von Thema ab. Wir waren immer noch bei dem Speed. Also ihr meint, das man bei knapp 800 Meter Entfernung zum Verteilerkasten sich keine Sorgen machen muss bei VDSL50000?

Achso. Ich habe die Entfernung über den Fußweg bei Google-Maps berechnen lassen. Das waren 700M. Auto-Strecke waren 850M. Also ich weiß nicht wie die Leitungen verlegt werden. Bestimmt nach Straßenverlauf. Luftlinie wäre kürzer.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Also, laut u.a. dieser Meldung soll es GRAD bei den Entertain-Tarifen KEINE Drossslung ab x Gigabyte geben: Telekom VDSL für Entertain Tarife nur noch 5 Euro Aufpreis (Aktion)  und auch bei anderen Seiten hab ich das gelesen.

Oder hat sich das wieder geändert? Quelle?

Selbst wenn es nun doch wieder eine Grenze gibt, dürfte die bei Nutzung von Entertain und vermutlich auch Videoload über den Entertain-Receiver nicht mitgezählt werden, das kann man ja technisch nachvollziehen, ob der Traffic nun Entertain ist oder nicht - bei zB den Mobilfunkverträgen zählt Spotify auch nicht mit, wenn man das zum Tarif dazubucht. Ansonsten ist bei vielen tmobile-Tarifen nämlich schon bei 200MB Drosselung angesagt.


und @Tarfel: es haben doch nun schon mehrere gesagt, dass es keine so großen Verluste wie bei klassischem DSL gibt -müsste also gehen. Wieviel hast Du denn jetzt? 18k, deute ich das korrekt? Wieviel waren denn von Deinem Anbieter "versprochen" ? Wenn es zB 20k sind und 18k ankommen, dann wirst Du bei VDSL sicher auch nicht plötzlich nur 50% von DSL50k haben. Zudem könntest Du auch ansonsten wieder vom Vertrag zurücktreten. Und die Leitungen sind garantiert nicht quer unter Privatgrundstücken hindurch verlegt, d.h.: idR natürlich an den Straßen entlang, unterm Bürgersteig.


----------



## Scroll (11. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir ist der verteilerkasten 2km weit weg und ich bekomme immernoch die maximale bandbreite zu mir laut router, ankommen tun am rechner ca. 46-48k mit dlan. Bei entertain wird keine drosselung aktiv zumindest habe ich das noch nicht bemerkt und ich schaue viel uber entertain auf hd sendern und viele filme uber den pc am internet


----------



## Tarfel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, laut u.a. dieser Meldung soll es GRAD bei den Entertain-Tarifen KEINE Drossslung ab x Gigabyte geben: Telekom VDSL für Entertain Tarife nur noch 5 Euro Aufpreis (Aktion)  und auch bei anderen Seiten hab ich das gelesen.
> 
> Oder hat sich das wieder geändert? Quelle?
> 
> ...


 
Vor nicht langer Zeit hatte ich von 18k die vollen 18k. Seid geraumer Zeit nur noch 15K. Problem war nicht mehr behebbar.


----------



## Tarfel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



Scroll schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der verteilerkasten 2km weit weg und ich bekomme immernoch die maximale bandbreite zu mir laut router, ankommen tun am rechner ca. 46-48k mit dlan. Bei entertain wird keine drosselung aktiv zumindest habe ich das noch nicht bemerkt und ich schaue viel uber entertain auf hd sendern und viele filme uber den pc am internet


 
Komisch. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe. Da wurde gesagt, ab 300m Entfernung nimmt die Leistung stark ab. Komisch. Aber umso besser, wenn du sagst, das dir bei 2Km immer noch mindestens 46k bleiben.


----------



## robbe (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Das was da angezeigt wird, sind doch nur die Hauptverteiler. 

Soweit ich weiß sind die mit den DSLAMs (graue Kästen auf der Straße) verbunden und an die DSLAMs sind dann die Häußer angeschlossen. Es kommt also viel mehr drauf an, wie weit ihr vom nächsten DSLAM entfernt seit.

Es gibt doch so ne tolle Karte von der Telekom, auf der die verschiedenen verfügbaren Geschwindigkeiten angezeigt werden: VDSL-Verfügbarkeit & -Ausbaustatus | Telekom


----------



## Tarfel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



robbe schrieb:


> Das was da angezeigt wird, sind doch nur die Hauptverteiler.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß sind die mit den DSLAMs (graue Kästen auf der Straße) verbunden und an die DSLAMs sind dann die Häußer angeschlossen. Es kommt also viel mehr drauf an, wie weit ihr vom nächsten DSLAM entfernt seit.
> 
> Es gibt doch so ne tolle Karte von der Telekom, auf der die verschiedenen verfügbaren Geschwindigkeiten angezeigt werden: VDSL-Verfügbarkeit & -Ausbaustatus | Telekom



Verfügbar kann doch auch gut verfügbar heißen oder auch schlecht verfügbar was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Zum Thema Entfernung berechnen: Ich hab einfach mal bei der Telekom nachgefragt, wie lang die Leitung sei.
Dann hat man mir gesagt, hmm, weiß ich nicht, ob ich das irgenwie messen kann, ich drück hier mal rum, hmm,
keine Ahnung, hmm, es sind 853m oder sowas 

Und außerdem gibt es das "Limit" bei der Telekom nur bei den Call & Surf Produkten. 
Bei Entertain gibt es das, soweit ich weiß, nicht. Ich habe bisher aber auch nie Probleme mit einer Drosselung bekommen.

Und wie ich das so mitbekommen habe, ist eine Drosselung auch rechtswidrig, siehe KD Drosselung. 
Das wurde erst vor kurzem von irgendeinem Gericht so beschlossen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

ein grund mehr keine leitung über 32 k zu holen .

ein freund von mir hat eine 100 k leitung und bekommt nur maximal 50 k rein .

bei onlinezeiten wenn mehrere leute online sind (19:00 - 21:00) kommt er bestenfalles bei 16 k an .... 

find ich eine schweinerei und abzocke .


----------



## Tarfel (11. Januar 2013)

Das ist aber dann schon Vertragsbruch, wenn ich nicht falsch liege.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Und wie ich das so mitbekommen habe, ist eine Drosselung auch rechtswidrig, siehe KD Drosselung.
> Das wurde erst vor kurzem von irgendeinem Gericht so beschlossen.


 Jein: es ist nur so, dass die Drosselung zu sehr versteckt im vertrag stand und gleichzeitig zu offensiv im Sinne von "absolut unbegrenzte Flat" geworben wurde. Generell ist aber eine Drosselung okay, man muss es nur richtig rüberbringen.

und @Tarfel: das hört sich nach Kabel-Internet an... je nach Vertag steht da halt auch "bis zu xxx", und es wird nur ein Bruchteil auch "garantiert" - das ist auch je nach Vertrag/Werbung legitim. Die telekom hat meines Wissens immer mind. 50% des Speeds, der dem "Namen" des Produktes entspricht - drunter verkaufen die Dir den Tarif oft erst gar nicht, die haben mir zB vor ein paar Jahren DSL6000 "verweigert", weil sie technisch nur MAXIMAL DSL3000 garantieren könnten.


Ich wollte an sich auf VDSL umsteigen, aber jetzt überleg ich mir das wohl noch... Erstens wegen der evtl. Drosselung, Zweitens brauch ich Entertain nicht, ich hab hier ohne Aufpreis digitales KabelTV mit allen "normalen" Free-Sendern, d.h. ich zahle mehr, obwohl ich es nicht brache - und Drittens: wenn ich Entertain doch nutze (zB um was aufzunehmen oder so) muss ich NOCH mehr zahlen für die Gerätemiete des TV-Receivers... ^^ Und Viertens: ich wollte an sich ne Fritzbox mit VDSL selber kaufen, aber jetzt les ich - wenn ich Entertain mal testweise in den Warenkorb lege - dass es das nur als "splitterloses" DSL gibt. Die in Frage kommende Fritzbox hat aber AFAIK keinen eingebauten Splitter, dann geht das also nicht - oder kann man optional trotzdem noch den alten oder einen neuen Splitter nutzen? 

Mann mann, warum ist das nur so schwer...? Gute Router unter 150€ scheint es auch keine zu geben, bei so gut wie jedem Modell findet man immer ca 30% negative Meinungen...


----------



## Tarfel (11. Januar 2013)

Dann doch Congstar für 34,99?


----------



## Tarfel (11. Januar 2013)

Es ist kein Kabel. Glasfaserkabel bis zum verteiletkasten. Vom Kasten zur Wohnung kupferkabel. Dann zur Telefonbüchse.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



Tarfel schrieb:


> Dann doch Congstar für 34,99?


das geht leider nicht, da ich noch im call&surf-16k-Vertrag bis 02.2014 stecke - ich wollte halt "upgraden", aber die og. Gründe vermiesen mir das etwas...  und an sich geht es mir auch hauptsächlich um den Ping beim Gamen - zum DLoad reichen mir die 16k völlig aus.


----------



## WTSHNN (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Die Drosselung steht bei der Telekom nur pro forma im Vertrag. Jedoch kenne ich keinen einzigen Fall, mich eingeschlossen, bei dem von der Telekom gedrosselt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Die Drosselung steht bei der Telekom nur pro forma im Vertrag. Jedoch kenne ich keinen einzigen Fall, mich eingeschlossen, bei dem von der Telekom gedrosselt wurde.



Also, auch bei normalem VDSL ohne Entertain? Ich kann mir zwar im Leben nicht vorstellen, dass ich jemals auch nur ansatzweise über 200-300GB rauskomme, aber wenn ich vlt in nem Jahr oder so mal auf den Geschmack komme, per Internet HD-Sachen anzuschauen, würde das wiederum eng werden.

Ich muss mich aber echt noch erkundigen, wie das dann mit dem Router aussieht, also ob nun mit oder ohne Splitter usw., und auch IP-Telefonie.


@Tarfel: sry für den Mißbrauch des Thread auch für meine Fragen


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Bei VDSL darf der nächste Verteiler nicht weiter als 2km weg sein. Hat man z.B. VDSL25 und der Verteiler wäre rein theoretisch 2km weit weg hätte man wieder DSL 16000. Ich habe VDSL25 mein Verteiler ist ca. 350m weit entfernt und ankommen bei mir 23800. Ich finde das ok! Bei DSL16000 kamen 15800 an.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



Tarfel schrieb:


> Verfügbar kann doch auch gut verfügbar heißen oder  auch schlecht verfügbar was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.


Verfügbar heißt bei der tkom immer gut verfügbar. Die lassen immer viel reserve...


target2804 schrieb:


> Ein Entfernung von 800m ist eigentlich noch  nicht so groß, dass du Angst um hohe Bandbreiten haben müsstest. Die  Entfernung von mir zu Verteiler sind 2km, von 9k dsl als möglicher  Ausgangswert kommen bei mir 6k an. Da der Verlust bei vdsl kleiner ist,  wird es wohl weniger tragisch ausfallen.


VDSL ist eher empfindlicher. Normales ADSL2+ benutzt die frequenzen von 64 khz bis 2,2 mhz. Das in deutschland gebräuchliche VDSL2 geht hingegen bis 30 mhz um die spezifizierten 100 mbit syncron zu schaffen und die höheren frequenzen haben natürlich nicht so eine reichweite im kabel wie die niederen.


Scroll schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der verteilerkasten 2km weit weg  und ich bekomme immernoch die maximale bandbreite zu mir laut router,  ankommen tun am rechner ca. 46-48k mit dlan. Bei entertain wird keine  drosselung aktiv zumindest habe ich das noch nicht bemerkt und ich  schaue viel uber entertain auf hd sendern und viele filme uber den pc am  internet


Keine ahnung wo dein zuständiger dslam steht, aber 2 km leitung sind da sicherlich nicht dazwischen.  (außer der draht deiner telefonleitung hat 2,5 mm querschnitt)


Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, laut u.a. dieser Meldung soll es GRAD bei  den Entertain-Tarifen KEINE Drossslung ab x Gigabyte geben: Telekom VDSL für Entertain Tarife nur noch 5 Euro Aufpreis (Aktion)  und auch bei anderen Seiten hab ich das gelesen.


Die haben auch keine drosselung. Der tarif ohne tv hat zwar theotetisch eine, mir ist aber noch kein fall bekannt wo diese gegriffen hätte. (da würde sicherlich auch ein aufschrei durchs inet gehen )


Herbboy schrieb:


> Erstens wegen der evtl. Drosselung,


Wie gesagt, kein bekannter fall...


> Zweitens brauch ich Entertain nicht,


VDSL gibt es ja auch ohne.


> Und Viertens: ich wollte an sich ne Fritzbox mit VDSL selber kaufen,  aber jetzt les ich - wenn ich Entertain mal testweise in den Warenkorb  lege - dass es das nur als "splitterloses" DSL gibt. Die in Frage  kommende Fritzbox hat aber AFAIK keinen eingebauten Splitter, dann geht  das also nicht - oder kann man optional trotzdem noch den alten oder  einen neuen Splitter nutzen?


Das mit dem splitter ist wurst. Die box selber braucht den nicht. Nur du brauchst ihn (momentan) da du ja nicht willst, das das dsl deine telefonate stört bzw. die telefonate dein dsl stören. Bei VDSL gibts dann VoIP. 


ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> Bei VDSL darf der nächste Verteiler nicht weiter als 2km weg sein.


 Das ist aber schon eine optimistische aussage. Ausschlaggebend ist die dämpfung der leitung. Mit 2 km 0,25er leitung wird diese dann sicherlich schon zu hoch sein und selbst wenn durchschnittliche leitungsdicken verbaut wurden (richtung kunde wird das kabel gerne dünner) sind da noch etliche verbindungsstellen die den wiederstand wohl auch etwas erhöhen werden.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Das mit dem fehlenden Splitter haste natürlich auch nur dann, wenn du einen VOIP Anschluss nimmst. 
Ich würde einfach anrufen und sagen, ich möchte eine normale Festnetz Leitung haben. Dann behälst du auch deinen Splitter 

Wenn es dir aber um den Ping geht: Da würde ich auf jedenfall bei der 16k Leitung bleiben, weil du da sozusagen "Fastpath" inklu hast. 
Bei VDSL wird in beiden Richtungen ein Interleaving von 8ms geschaltet, sodass du halt schon mal mind. 16ms zum Verteiler hast.  
Effektiv liegt der Ping dann meistens so bei 20-30ms, je nachdem wo man wohnt.

Und Router bekommst du auch für weniger als 150€ > Meine FB 7570 hat 45€ inkl. bei EBay Kleinanzeigen gekostet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach anrufen und sagen, ich möchte eine normale Festnetz Leitung haben. Dann behälst du auch deinen Splitter


Und dann zeigen sie dir durchs telefon einen vogel... So einfach geht das nicht, zumal die tkom jetzt verstärkt auf VoIP setzt.



> Wenn es dir aber um den Ping geht: Da würde ich auf jedenfall bei der 16k Leitung bleiben, weil du da sozusagen "Fastpath" inklu hast.


Das gilt nur für die tkom. Ich könnte meine fritzbox dazu drängeln mit "fast" zu syncen, aber bei einer 6 km-leitung wäre das irrsinn und ich würde ein paar hundert kbit bandbreite verschenken.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Wenn es dir aber um den Ping geht: Da würde ich auf jedenfall bei der 16k Leitung bleiben, weil du da sozusagen "Fastpath" inklu hast.


 Bist du da sicher? Ich bin vor nem Jahr von 6k auf 16k gewechselt. 



> Bei VDSL wird in beiden Richtungen ein Interleaving von 8ms geschaltet, sodass du halt schon mal mind. 16ms zum Verteiler hast.
> Effektiv liegt der Ping dann meistens so bei 20-30ms, je nachdem wo man wohnt.


 8-16ms MEHR wären kein Problem... mir kommt es aber manchmal so vor, als hätte ich per se schon 60-80ms... ^^   müsste das aber auch mal messen.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Miss mal bitte zu heise.de deinen Ping und mach auch mal einen Tracert dort hin. 
Generell gibt es ja eigentlich kein Fastpath mehr, aber bei DSL16k ist da irgendwas äquivalentes mit drin 

@Turrican: Bisher hat das mit der Festnetzleitung immer funktioniert (hab das bei 2 Bekannten eingerichet). 
Wenn man die Leitung im Internet "bestellt", kann man, glaube ich, sogar nur noch die VOIP Leitung nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

hmm, nur 12ms bei "ping heise.de" im cmd-Fenster - dann sind es wohl die Spiele schuld, bei denen es mit so vorkommt...  dann brauch ich VDSL an sich doch nicht, jedenfalls nicht in absehbarer Zeit... 

bzw: falls das noch wichtig ist: wie geht dieses "tracert" ?

*edit* bin selber drauf gekommen:

1 1 1
20 6 12
9 8 8
9 9 9
21 9 10
10 10 9
10 10 9

Alles in ms.


----------



## Tarfel (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

Ach warum ist das so kompliziert. Ich hohle einfach VDSL50000 von Congstar ohne Mindestlaufzeit. Dann kann ich immer noch tscgüs sagen, wenns nicht taugt.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSL 50000 Geschwindigkeitseinbußen*

@Tarfel: Genau so würde ich das machen. Dich kostet es dann im Endeffekt nur die Technikergebühr und je nach dem noch die Einrichtungsgebühr. 

@Herbboy: Mit VDSL wird sich dein Ping auf jeden Fall mindestens verdoppeln, würde ich sagen. 
Die Werte, die du aktuell hast, sind auf jeden Fall sehr gut 

Das liegt aber vor allem auch am Routing der Telekom.
Hier ein Beispiel von mir (Glasfaser via TU Dresden):


```
Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms     *        *     ####
  2    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  ####
  3    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  CAT6k-ZEU-VL969.campus.urz.tu-dresden.de [141.30
.1.53]
  4    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  141.30.1.153
  5     8 ms     *        8 ms  cr-erl1-be2.x-win.dfn.de [188.1.241.33]
  6    11 ms     *       11 ms  cr-tub1-te0-7-0-5.x-win.dfn.de [188.1.145.230]
  7    25 ms     *       26 ms  te3-1.c101.f.de.plusline.net [80.81.192.132]
  8    25 ms     *       25 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  9    25 ms     *       25 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]
```

Hier sieht man, dass ich innerhalb des TU Netzes einen eigentlich nicht messbaren Ping habe und sobald ich 
das Netz verlasse geht der Ping nach oben -> schlechtes Routing :/

Zu Google.de sieht es schon deutlich besser aus:


```
Routenverfolgung zu google.de [173.194.69.94] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  ####
  2    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  ####
  3    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  CAT6k-ZEU-VL969.campus.urz.tu-dresden.de [141.3
.1.53]
  4    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  141.30.1.153
  5     3 ms     *        5 ms  cr-tub1-be1.x-win.dfn.de [188.1.237.193]
  6     3 ms     *        3 ms  google.bcix.de [193.178.185.100]
  7     4 ms     *        4 ms  209.85.249.184
  8     4 ms     *        4 ms  66.249.95.143
  9     4 ms     *        4 ms  64.233.174.55
 10     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 11     4 ms     *        5 ms  bk-in-f94.1e100.net [173.194.69.94]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```

Je nachdem was dir wichtiger ist, solltest bei Bandbreite zu VDSL wechseln und beim Ping bei deiner 16k Leitung bleiben.


----------



## danomat (12. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch vdsl tkom ohne entertain. Luftlinie zum verteiler sind schon über 800m. Also effektiv noch mehr. Mein ping beträgt 23ms. Vorher mit 16k war dieser noch bei 12ms. 
Sync = 51k aber im haus selber gehen 5k verloren. Hab den speedport w723tyb b und bis jetzt noch keine probleme seit nov 2011. 

Und zur drosselung. Hatte ich noch nie. Is alles nur geschwätz. Ich hab mal in meinem netlimiter nachgeschaut was up und download angeht. Da hatte ich schon paar mal über 3tb down und 1tb up im monat.  Hab sogar mal testweise 24h dauergeladen mit dem ergebniss von 520gb in 24h.


----------

